# TIA 15.1 OPC Server Methode



## volker (1 April 2019)

Ich versuche mich gerade daran die OPC-Server Methode ans laufen zu bekommen.
CPU: 1516

OPC-Server und Client sind auf der CPU aktiviert.

Leider bekomme ich einen OPC-Fehler 80E5. 

80E5_0000BadTooManyArgumentsToo many arguments were provided.

Das sagt mir überhaupt nichts.


----------



## volker (2 April 2019)

Gelöst

Es ist zwingend erforderlich, dass die Übergabeparameter am ...pre und ...post UAMethod_InParameters und #UAMethod_OutParameters heißen.

EDIT:
Die Parameter dürfen auch nicht als IN oder INOUT deklariert werden sondern müssen im STATIC liegen


----------



## Gruu (11 Oktober 2019)

Ist es in TIA V14 auch möglich diese OPC UA Methoden zu verwenden?


----------



## volker (11 Oktober 2019)

wenn dann nur die server-methode. die bausteine findest du, wenn verfügbar, unter kommunikation
client geht erst ab tia 15.1 mit fw2.6


----------

